# Bulk Syrup Tanks



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Ok ,I know most of you are busy checking your hives ahead of the coming(early?) almond bloom. So am I .

But I am thinking about setting up a tank or tanks to hold a half tanker load of syrup. I was looking at using some heavy grade plastic tanks. Anyone use these and have any advice on the correct grade of tank for holding syrup ? Any problems with these?
Thanks for any help on this.
---mike


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Mike how have you been?
I wish I would have known you needed a poly tank. 
We just sold one that was 1,800 gal. It was at least 15 years old and was in good condition still with no signs of cracking. They need UV protection which I think most have now days. They are a bit difficult to heat if you need heated syrup.

Does anyone know of any stainless, insulated 6,000 gal.+ silos for sale?


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Thanks Nick. It sounds like a poly tank will meet my needs. I was worried about cracking and leaks. With the lack of rain and snow this winter (so far) I am thinking more feeding than usual may be in the works.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Nick: Not sure why you require a silo but there are always used 6000 gallon stainless insulated truck bodies for sale out there. Here is a place I know of just east of Sioux Falls . http://www.hillsstainless.com/products-services/default.asp


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

We were replacing a silo so space was an issue. However we decided to fix the one we have. I bought a tanker trailer for a our other shop and they work good also and can be moved.




Vs d.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

What is the price range for used tanker trailers? Looks like the way to go. Thanks.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

sometimes you may be able to pick a used tanker that has been rolled where only the outer skin has been damaged and the inner tank is good, will hold liquid


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

jim lyon said:


> Nick: Not sure why you require a silo but there are always used 6000 gallon stainless insulated truck bodies for sale out there. Here is a place I know of just east of Sioux Falls . http://www.hillsstainless.com/products-services/default.asp


Did anyone call them for a price. Seems interesting. I think wifey would get mad if I parked it in the driveway next to the shipping container I have there now.


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

I didn't call on the above. 
The one we bought last spring was about $1 a gal. and was in the local area. It was a 3,500 gal pup which worked out great for us but are basically obsolete for everything else.


----------

